# Identity



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Trying to figure out what these are...ones a peacock but not sure what kind, the others are turning colors I think and not sure what they are..thx


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Just throwing guesses here 1 Aulonocara baenschi 2 female peacock?? 3 rusty Iodotropheus sprengerae


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

The first pic is a beautiful fish----just not sure what type...it could be..


----------



## DigitalBuddha (May 25, 2013)

The first fish is very close to the tropheus moorii I just bought a couple weeks ago. Aquarium Gallery - T. Moorii


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 17, 2013)

First one is an Aulonocara baenschi, Second looks to be a hap of some sort. Third looks to be a metriclima gershikie (sorry isnt spelled right) And either a female or a young juvie?


----------

